# [H] 40k rulebook, psychic and apoc cards, dice sets [W] £$£$£$ (UK)



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi folks, 
New we are in to spring (though on some days with the british weather its hard to tell) its time for a clean and a clear out of assorted bits and pieces, I dont normally do this but I need to raise fund for the new house and moving.

I will be listing lots of things on Ebay over the weekend as i build projects and sort out the many bits boxes I have, will be listing lots of Forgeworld bits and all sorts of toys and components. In the meantime here are some bits for presale 

All the below prices include paypal and uk postage. Overseas postage is possible but will cost extra im afraid.

Warhammer 40k rule book - £10
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-p3Wd3vZ5VWU/UzLTARN0laI/AAAAAAAAECE/vFRk4-BJaGE/s1600/photo+1.JPG
Warhammer 40k psychic cards - £10
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-5l1XGbVNtQU/UzLTB95oM1I/AAAAAAAAECM/OFeJHokICwo/s1600/photo+2.JPG
Apocalypse strategic cards - £10
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-HmjGCsGpGOE/UzLTEAJ1XpI/AAAAAAAAECU/WQ4W5kHhUFE/s1600/photo+3.JPG

All dice sets include all dice and the servo skull markers/stands:
40k dice set in vostroya lasgun mag (vehicle markers) - £12.50
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-4pX4quIXAFM/UzLTFfLdxcI/AAAAAAAAECc/bIZw4eMP0uo/s1600/photo+4.JPG
40k dice set in mars lasgun mag (dice/wound markers) - £12.50
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-7tzgnQFeq5s/UzLTGT2qtVI/AAAAAAAAECk/V6AUZF3PNIg/s1600/photo+5.JPG
40k dice set in triplex phall lasgun mag (battle field objective markers) - £12.50
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-DWqQLgFa2z4/UzLTHCrcGYI/AAAAAAAAECo/4l-JaONy1eU/s1600/photo+6.JPG
Thanks for looking folks and hope something here catches your eye.


----------

